# Other uses for a V-cube 7x7x7



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright so let's start a list of other possible uses of a V-cube 7x7x7 

ill start off

A paperweight!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

Baseball...


---EDIT---
Correction: Softball


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

Disco ball... if you have shiny stickers


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2008)

A pillow


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 21, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> A pillow



Put this is the lamest rubik's cube jokes part 3


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

The speedcubing currency!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> The speedcubing currency!


no, that would be sticker sets...everyone has too many, don't lie

...A brick...or maybe...a puzzle?!?!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2008)

A Dradle


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

I assume you mean dreidel

Soccer ball as demonstrated by Frank Morris?

Paper weight
Dodgeball
Bowling ball, use Pyraminxes as pins


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 22, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I assume you mean dreidel
> 
> Soccer ball as demonstrated by Frank Morris?
> 
> ...



Lol okay enough balls Dan already mentioned Softball. Thats good enough lol.

Now another:

A weapon  (also for a SPIKED weapon, just misallign all the faces )


----------



## Zava (Aug 22, 2008)

something to scare people?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 22, 2008)

soccer ball? for kids that is


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 22, 2008)

A VERY small and demented Rola Bola?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

That would be fun - juggle 3 (or maybe 5) 7x7x7's while standing on a Rola Bola using one.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2008)

Interesting story actually: I was playing with my 7x7x7 on the step in the front door of the house, and just playing with it, along came a wasp. Naturally I did the whole "stay still" thing, and the wasp went to my cube, landed, had a quick look aroudn (at the pretty colours!) decided it wasn't a flower, and left! It was quite amazing. The wasp wasn't threatening at all, just casually thought my cube was pretty!


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 23, 2008)

A punching bag !


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 23, 2008)

Put an explosive inside and it's a stun grenade.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

A gun  (You ever popped a 7x7? those peices going FLYING LIKE A BULLET )


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the V-cube7 was obviously meant to be a gear shift for a car. The turning capabilities of the 7 layers is just coincidental.

Chris


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 23, 2008)

i wonder what happens when the v-cube 11 comes out.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> i wonder what happens when the v-cube 11 comes out.



BLD, what else?


----------



## shelley (Aug 23, 2008)

Shot put for kids


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what happens when the v-cube 11 comes out.
> ...



What else? Well, multiBLD, of course!!!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



What else? Well, speedsolving, of course!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



What else? Well, Speed MultiBLD, of course!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bocce ball.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Use it for a game of minesweeper?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> Shot put for kids



haha I like this one.

How about trendy 80's-esque elbow pads and knee pads? Kids like colorful things while playing outside ;-)



Derrick Eide17 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



touche ;-)

Chris


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 23, 2008)

What about a friend?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> What about a friend?



Tim I actually LOL'd when I read that. That was good


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

party game?

Spin the cube: Missalign the face and stand on the point and spin with Red and Orange face and whoever Orange falls on they have to kiss the person who is in front of the Red face? xD


----------

